# rücktransfer von riva del garda



## lacollezione (11. Februar 2009)

hallo

dieses jahr werde ich mich das erste mal einem alpen-x stellen, und zwar werde ich oder genauer gesagt, wir sind zu zweit, über die heckmaier-route von obersdorf nach garda biken. natürlich habe ich jetzt schon tausend fragen.eine davon ist...welchen rücktransfer soll ich nehmen??? mit der bahn zurück?, oder einen privaten rückshuttle nützen?

es gibt bestimmt jemanden von euch der damit erfahrung hat, und mir auch eventuelle preise oder nützliche link's schicken kann.

bitte, das ist eine ernst gemeinte frage, und an alle die sich hier im forum nur deshalb aufhalten um dumme antworten zu geben, bitt ich, hier einfach sich zurückzuhalten..danke!!!

gruß tommy


----------



## allert (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo Tommy,

habe schon zweimal diesen hier http://www.bikeshuttle.it/ benutzt. Die bieten sowohl Rücktransport, als auch Gepäcktransport an. Hat immer gut geklappt und ist halt sehr einfach. Man wird am Hotel abgeholt und am abgestellten Auto wieder abgesetzt.

Viel Spaß bei der Transalp!

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (11. Februar 2009)

lacollezione schrieb:


> welchen rücktransfer soll ich nehmen??? mit der bahn zurück?, oder einen privaten rückshuttle nützen?


du kannst z.B. mit der bahn zurück oder einen privaten rückshuttle nutzen. 




lacollezione schrieb:


> es gibt bestimmt jemanden von euch der damit erfahrung hat, und mir auch eventuelle preise oder nützliche link's schicken kann.


links s. hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=11 
dort sind auch preise und weitere details zu finden. 




lacollezione schrieb:


> bitte, das ist eine ernst gemeinte frage, und an alle die sich hier im forum nur deshalb aufhalten um dumme antworten zu geben, bitt ich, hier einfach sich zurückzuhalten..


du hast doch mit den albernheiten angefangen.


----------



## jan84 (11. Februar 2009)

Günstigste Variante ist in vielen Fällen Bahn. Detaillierte Infos & Preise zu diesem hier noch nie diskutierten Thema findest du mit der Suchfunktion. 

grüße


----------



## lacollezione (11. Februar 2009)

hi steffen

danke für dein link..ich denke nun, 100 euro muß man rechnen für den rücktransfer, billiger wär wunschdenken!!! 

was mir wichtiger ist, jemanden zu finden der flexibel genug ist, eventuelle 1 oder 2 tage verzögerung zu tolerieren und auch uns unter der woche zurückbringt, da wir den tag nicht genau festlegen können/wollen an dem wir zurückfahren!! 

danke tommy

ja, ich weiß das man hier viel lesen kann, aber ich stell hier deshalb diese frage, weil ich auf auf den neuesten/aktuellsten tipp hoffe!!...


----------



## dubbel (11. Februar 2009)

dann s. jan84: züge fahren täglich.


----------



## tomtomba (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo Tommy, 
ich habe letztes Jahr die gleiche Tour gemacht, und wir haben auch lange Ã¼berlegt. 
Bahn = fÃ¤hrt von Rovereto (ca 30 km von Riva) bis nach Innsbruck, dann umsteigen... 
das kostet einen guten halben Tag und pro Person 60 bis 70.- â¬ 
Shuttle vom Hotel geht eigentlich sehr gut, die kann man auch einen Tag vorher anrufen und dann holen Sie Dich ab. Sprech das vorher ab, dann wird da auch spontan was zu machen sein, meide den Samstag als Abreisetag. Kostet je nach Anbieter und Route 50 bis 70.- â¬ (Die kommen meist mit 9 Sitzer Sprintern und nem HÃ¤nger) 
Bei beiden Varianten muÃt Du bis Oberstdorf allerdings einen guten halben Tag rechnen, eher lÃ¤nger. 
Da wir aus dem Taunus kommen war uns das beides fÃ¼r die RÃ¼ckreise zu anstrengend. 
Wir haben uns das Auto shutteln lassen. Das hat zwar 190.- â¬ gekostet aber fÃ¼r 3 Leute war das fast preisgleich mit den ersten beiden Varianten. 
Das ist superangenehm. Die holen das Auto in Oberstdorf und lagern das in Innsbruck zwischen und Du stehst regelmÃ¤Ãig in Kontakt mit dem Shuttle Service per SMS. Selbst wenn Ihr z.b. in Bormio oder sonstwo abbrechen mÃ¼Ãt kann der Shuttleservice da kurzfristig reagieren.
Das hatte fÃ¼r uns den entscheidenden Vorteil, daÃ wir entspannt an einem Tag nach Hause gekommen sind. Sonst wÃ¤re es ein laaaaaanger Tag geworden. 
Ansonsten stellt der Shuttleservice das Auto dann vor Eurem Hotel ab, oder er hat auch den ein oder anderen Tip in Riva wo das Auto ohne vorherige Buchung sicher stehen kann. 
Frag mal bei "www.transalp-shuttle.com" 
(ich bin nicht verwandt oder verschwÃ¤gert oder dort angestellt) 
Weitere Tips gerne. 

GruÃ Tom


----------



## dubbel (12. Februar 2009)

tomtomba schrieb:


> Wir haben uns das Auto shutteln lassen. Das hat zwar 190.- â¬ gekostet aber fÃ¼r 3 Leute war das fast preisgleich mit den ersten beiden Varianten.


das klingt ja auch nicht schlecht. 
wie lÃ¤uft das mit dem schlÃ¼ssel?

*edit* 
"Ihr solltet eine bereits gebuchte Unterkunft am Zielort haben - mÃ¶glichst mit ausreichenden ParkmÃ¶glichkeiten. Dort parken wir Euer Auto und hinterlegen auch die SchlÃ¼ssel. Alternativ dazu verfÃ¼gen wir Ã¼ber weitere ParkplÃ¤tze, wo wir Autos deponieren, falls Ihr lieber erst vor Ort eine Unterkunft sucht."


----------



## jan84 (12. Februar 2009)

Bei der Zugvariante stehste wenn du mim Rad vom Brenner nach Innsbruck runterfährst für ca 15-20 Euro in Innsbruck und brauchst dafür gute 4-5 Stunden ab Riva. Wenn ihr inner Gruppe unterwegs seit gehts von da recht günstig mit der Bahn nach Scharnitz, von da bis Garmisch und ab Garmisch nen Mietwagen, wohin auch immer Ihr wollt in D . Mit Glück gibts wohl auch die Möglichkeit, dass grad nen deutscher Mietwagen in Innsbruck steht der wieder nach Deutschland muss, dann kann man ab hier schon mietwagen fahren. Regulär ist oneway Miete ab Innsbruck nach D sauteuer. 
Hatten wir vor zwei Jahren so gemacht und es war Zeit/Geldtechnisch die günstigste Variante bisher um vom Gardasee nach Gießen (Hessen) zu kommen. 

grüße
jan


----------



## tomtomba (12. Februar 2009)

@ dubbel. Das war ganz einfach, ich hab dem einen Ersatzschlüssel per UPS geschickt. 
Dann hat der die Kiste runtergefahren und dann bei der Pension wo wir gebucht hatten das Auto samt Schlüssel abgegeben. 
Ich hatte erst gemischte Gefühle, weil das Auto zu dem Zeitpunkt kein Jahr alt war und es gehört schon zur gehobenen Klasse. Aber ich hatte den Bordcomputer genullt und der ist mit einem sensationell niedrigen Verbrauch von Oberstdorf nach Riva gerollt. Also keine Spielchen usw... Und es kamen regelmäßig SMSe wo das Auto gerade steht usw.. 
Alles sehr seriös. 
Gruß Tom


----------



## John Oswald (12. Februar 2009)

tomtomba schrieb:


> Hallo Tommy,
> ich habe letztes Jahr die gleiche Tour gemacht, und wir haben auch lange überlegt.
> Bahn = fährt von Rovereto (ca 30 km von Riva) bis nach Innsbruck, dann umsteigen...
> Gruß Tom



letztes jahr ist der zug von rovereto direkt bis nach münchen gefahren, ohne umsteigen.
allerdings gabs zicken wg. bikemitnahme. zwei trekkingbiker wurden mitsamt ihren vehikeln kompromisslos abgewiesen und durften definitiv NICHT mitfahren!

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (12. Februar 2009)

ansonsten fährt z.b. ulp die komplette saison von riva zurück. die nehmen auch "externe" mit...

hatten wir alles schon 10000x - sufu!

.


----------



## halber Hunderte (12. Februar 2009)

Bin schon 2 mal mit www.alpin-bike.de gefahren.
Hat alles super geklappt. Auch unter der Woche.


----------



## lacollezione (13. Februar 2009)

hi leute

möcht mich mal richtig bedanken für diese vielen tipps!!!favoriesiere momentan die variante von tom, ist einfach der bequemste , und das ich mir das auto hinterhershuttlen lassen kann...na, da wär ich nie drauf gekommen!!!ist natürlich auch der teuerste, da wir nur zu zweit sind, aber vielleicht findet sich jemand vor ort der mit uns zurückfahren will, somit könnte man sich zumindest den sprit teilen....also, wer will...anfang august wär platz in meinem auto

natürlich werde ich auch noch die firmen die den rückshuttle anbieden kontaktieren, wenn es so reibungslos klappt, warum denn nicht!!ich hab ja adressen bekommen..danke steffen und halbe hunderte..

die geschichte mit dem zug lass ich lieber...ab 40zig ist mir das schon zu anstrengend

na denn, euch ne gute saison

lg tommy


----------



## Dietero (18. August 2009)

Transalp Rücktransfer Last Minute Angebot
50,00Euro pro Person inkls. Bike von Riva/Torbole an Innsbruck, Garmisch, Mittenwald, St. Anton.
Freitag den 28.08 und Samstag den 05.09.09.
Info bitte an: [email protected]


----------

